# Feeding my Betta Brine Shrimp



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I am trying to feed my betta brine shrimp but he wont eat it. I gave him one full one and he couldnt eat it so i took it out. After a couple hours i gave him a third of one and he still cant put it in his mouth and chew. have any tips on feeding him or ways to make the food small enough for him?


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

when you say you gave him one whole one do you mean just one little brine shrimp? or a block of the frozen stuff? I've never had a problem with getting mine to eat brine shrimp, unless they are just not hungry. They can suck in 2-3 of them at a time. If you could be a little more specific about what you mean a third of one? how can u chop a brine shrimp into a third? they are small dude hehe. Get back to us with more detail and we might be able to help.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

when I said a whole i meant like one little brine shrimp, and when I say one third i mean a third of one little brine shrimp.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I tried feeding it 2 thirds of one little freeze dried brine shrimp but he just tried to take a bite and then he just left it alon as soon as he could get a piece of it. I know he as hingry because I didnt feed him before then i gave him a pellet and he went for it very quickly is there a way I should be preparing it for him?


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Also he will eat flakes and freeze dried bloodworms (i only have a couple from this pack i got with my first tank) along with the pellets but when I put the shrimp in he will put it in his mouth then spit it out as soon as he gets a hold of it or he will jus flat out avoid it


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

could anybody help me out here?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

offer it repeatedly - like every day for a week - and take it out if he won't eat it. You could rinse it - maybe he doesn't like salty. If he doesn't like it in a week, give up.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

okay, thanks for the help


----------

